# Remington 550-1 Testing



## Glenwhey (Jun 3, 2021)

I decided to find out how this firearm/scope combo actually works at longer range - longer than I typically shoot a .22 rimfire. The firearm is an old Remington 550-1, which is the predecessor of Remington's slick Speedmaster semi-auto. The optic is a Bushnell Prime 3.5x10 power with parallax adjustment.

The reticle uses dots on the horizontal and vertical axis and they are supposed to represent holdover points and calibrated to 1240 fps bullets. The theory is to sight it in at 50 yards at the crosshairs and all the other dots will get bullets on target in 25-yard increments.

The gun had been sighted previously in with some high quality RWS 40-grain ammo at 1240 fps and shot quite well, although not shot beyond 50 yards. Because I thought it more prudent to shoot less expensive ammo for the trajectory test, I grabbed some CCI Mini-Mags with stated specs of 35 grains at 1235 fps. Close enough for the purpose of my test.

First shot was dead on at 50 yards, so here we go. Second shot was taken at 75 yards and bull's eye. Third shot at 100 yards was a mere 1.5 inches below the bull. I was ecstatic.

Finished the group at 100 yards in relatively high winds yesterday and it was slightly over 2 inches and just below the center of the target.

More testing to follow, but it will have to wait until after deer season. Then I'll see how it works beyond 100 yards.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

That is impressive.


----------



## Glenwhey (Jun 3, 2021)

Thanks. I just set up a 100-yard bullet trap that is now part of my heated garage range - right out the window. Had to test it, too. Now I can shoot in any weather at distances to 100 yards. 

Bullwinkle has planned a coyote trip up North and wanted to check his Ruger.300 Win Mag with some hot 110-grain loads. He shot twice and we wanted to see how the 3/8-inch, angled diamond plate trap would handle the rockets. It didn't. Two brand new holes punched through. Gun is spot on.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

That’s awesome to have that type of scope on a 22. As for Bullwinkles test, I’d hand a piece of 1/2” ar550 plate at its mouth to hang a target on.


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

Good shooting and nice write up thanks for sharing


----------

